# Amazon.com's Recommendation Algorithm Applied To Life Events



## David Baxter PhD (May 16, 2008)

AMAZON.COM'S RECOMMENDATION ALGORITHM APPLIED TO LIFE EVENTS
BY MARIBETH MOONEY

_*Customers who just got fired also had this happen:*_ 


The commencement of a vigorous job search 

An abundance of time to travel 

An unappreciated talent for heavy drinking and sleeping until noon 

The stealing of condiments and toilet paper from the neighborhood diner
*What do customers ultimately do after this experience?* 


Make appointments with headhunters 

Renew their passports 

Get out of their pajamas before 9 p.m. 

Community service due to incriminating surveillance footage

*Customers who had just broken up with their boyfriends also had this happen:* 


A discovery of newfound freedom 

An appreciation for having loved and lost 

An intense desire for ice cream, vodka, and revenge 

A charge of stalking and a subsequent warrant for their arrest
*What do customers ultimately do after this experience?* 


Go out and have fun with girlfriends 

Take up a new hobby 

A series of 12-step programs 

One to three with good behavior

*Customers who had just been asked to be bridesmaids for the ninth time also had this happen:* 


A deepening of their friendship bond 

A belief that a soulmate really does exist for all 

A sudden fear of harming oneself and others 

An overnight stay for psychiatric evaluation
*What do customers ultimately do after this experience? *


Excitedly plan a shower and a bachelorette party 

Try on dresses and shoes 

Two milligrams of Xanax twice a day 

Shun sharp objects, line-dancing, and calligraphers


----------

